# Chris Hein Strings Compact + Mainstage problem



## dade (Feb 28, 2020)

Hello,

I'm having a problem with Chris Hein Strings Compact on MainStage.

I create a patch with two channel strips, one contains kontakt with Chris Hein Strings Compact and some staccatos (no matter which, I just made an example concert with NI Symphony Series).
The patch works, I save and close MainStage.
When I reopen MainStage and the concert, the channel strip containing Chris Hein Strings Compact doesn't make any noise, and it looks like it somehow reset the keyswitch state.
To make it work again, I need to manually select an articulation from the menu.

I made the example with NI Symphony Series since from the outside it supports key switches as well but in this case the settings of the kontakt instrument are correctly reloaded.

Anybody experiencing the same?

MainStage 3.4.4
Kontakt 6.2.2 (R51)

Thank you in advance.


----------

